# Ways to make the world a better place for vintage people



## Gardenlover (Dec 28, 2019)

Granted making the world a better place for everyone in general would make the world a better place for seniors as well, but I would like to focus on ways to make life better for those in their golden years.

I think one trend will be more senior community centers. A place to go play cards, play pickle ball, socialize, etc.
Another possible trend will be an increase in senior fitness centers, geared specifically to those over 50.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2019)

Gardenlover said:


> Granted making the world a better place for everyone in general would make the world a better place for seniors as well, but I would like to focus on ways to make life better for those in their golden years.
> 
> I think one trend will be more senior community centers. A place to go play cards, play pickle ball, socialize, etc.
> Another possible trend will be an increase in senior fitness centers, geared specifically to those over 50.
> ...


*absolutely agree, so could you come over here to the rural shires outside of the cities... where there just about nothing available for seniors, and start something for us,,, ta muchly..*.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 28, 2019)

We have two senior centers in town -- one has been here since the 70's. There they play cards, have tai chi once a week, dominos, puzzles, and pot lucks.  It's awesome, and it's free. It's located in an area for public housing for seniors. There's also a thrift shop. Then we have the recreation center -- reduced rates for seniors ($120 a year) and many senior programs. There's a beautiful pool, pickleball courts, a walking track, a workout room with wonderful equipment, and classes in everything from technology to photography to kayaking. They also have camp for kids in the summer, teen programs, you name it. Even an off site agility course. Blessed to live here.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 28, 2019)

There are several clubs and a nice community senior center in our small community...think a lot don't attend though.  Our area has an abundance of parks and land so guess the seniors are just busy with their families and volunteering, fishing, hunting, gardening and other hobbies with their friends. Do belong to the garden club which has about 50-75 members or so.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 28, 2019)

CarolfromTX said:


> We have two senior centers in town -- one has been here since the 70's. There they play cards, have tai chi once a week, dominos, puzzles, and pot lucks.  It's awesome, and it's free. It's located in an area for public housing for seniors. There's also a thrift shop. Then we have the recreation center -- reduced rates for seniors ($120 a year) and many senior programs. There's a beautiful pool, pickleball courts, a walking track, a workout room with wonderful equipment, and classes in everything from technology to photography to kayaking. They also have camp for kids in the summer, teen programs, you name it. Even an off site agility course. Blessed to live here.


Wow- the rest of our communities could learn a thing or two from this example. I've never even heard of a site agility course before. (Off to do a Google search)

I'd also like to see assisted stretching areas within receation centers.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 28, 2019)

Turns out they call it a challenge course. Look here: https://visit.georgetown.org/georgetown-challenge-course/  Used by our law enforcement among other groups. It's pretty neat, but nothing I'm tempted to try. 

You should look for places that offer Silver Sneakers classes. Our rec center has those too -- yoga, tai chi, exercise for seniors. Even Zumba! Some classes do require an extra fee.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 28, 2019)

That is why we live in a 55+ senior community.  It is all right here.  9000 seniors, easy to find folks and activities that you can relate to.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 28, 2019)

Pickle Ball?!


----------



## Llynn (Dec 28, 2019)

my medical plan offers Silver Sneakers memberships free of charge through fitness clubs. Unfortunately the only one near me is geared for the 20-30 year old crowd and is not really welcoming to geezers.  Otherwise there is really nothing offered to our age group around here. 

I guess there are a few places where old folks can sit around playing cards while waiting for God. I don't like playing cards so that isn't an option for me.  The nearest American Legion Post provides a home for major league drinkers which isn't anything I'm looking for. 

I'm not complaining, mind. It is one of the trade offs for living out in the country plus I am not a person who needs constant social interaction to keep me sane.  I am sane I keep telling you....


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 28, 2019)

I can only speak for our group, but we meet for bridge once a week at the senior center. We are hardly just "waiting for God." We laugh and talk, and have a big time. Bridge is a thinking game, so it keeps my mind lubricated. We've become friends, and do things together outside of bridge, so that's been a plus. Attitude is everything. I wouldn't say I need constant social interaction, but it sure has been nice to meet new folks. I think everyone feels the same in that group.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 28, 2019)

I don't hang around with seniors unless they are fun & doing things.  Don't play cards cause I don't know how to.  Maybe some day when I get old I will learn.  LOL  Right now I'm figuring how & when I can go to Cuba.  Gotta see them old '56 Chevys & Oldsmobiles.  Love to take a ride in one.  All those new cars look alike..  They got no class.  They all look cheap.  Ever see a new Cadillac?  HA!   They look like "puddle jumpers" compared to the old Cadillac that Johnny Cash & June Carter used to use when they toured.   The 1956 had style, class & a lot of sex appeal.  I know because the 56 Chevy was my 1st car & the 1956 '98 was my 2nd.  Man, that Olds:  leather seats, power radio, power windows, power seats, tons of chrome.  They was beautiful.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 28, 2019)

Gardenlover said:


> Granted making the world a better place for everyone in general would make the world a better place for seniors as well, but I would like to focus on ways to make life better for those in their golden years.
> 
> I think one trend will be more senior community centers. A place to go play cards, play pickle ball, socialize, etc.
> Another possible trend will be an increase in senior fitness centers, geared specifically to those over 50.
> ...


I AGREE!!!  I would love to start up a senior community center.  A place to socialize, play cards, etc.  Not sure how to get it started in my city. There are so may legalities. However, I may look into a Meet Up.. where seniors can come together in a local place.. have lunch, meet at a local place to play cards, etc.  I will look into that.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2019)

A few years ago my husband started asking friends to meet him for breakfast once a week, just to stay in contact with them.  I call them R.O.M.E.O. s~Retired.Old.Men.Eating.Out.  It's a simple thing people can do and the restaurants encourage these informal groups. People join in when they can and bring others along.  The group has grown in the number of participants and sometimes they do other things together~ like trap shooting.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm a big proponent of 
*universal design*

n.
A style of architecture and design whose object is to make buildings and facilities easy to access and use by all people, including the young, the old, and the disabled.

This is a way to build public, private, and residential spaces that are easy for anyone to use, without appearing any different from other structures.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 29, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> I don't hang around with seniors unless they are fun & doing things.  Don't play cards cause I don't know how to.  Maybe some day when I get old I will learn.  LOL  Right now I'm figuring how & when I can go to Cuba.  Gotta see them old '56 Chevys & Oldsmobiles.  Love to take a ride in one.  All those new cars look alike..  They got no class.  They all look cheap.  Ever see a new Cadillac?  HA!   They look like "puddle jumpers" compared to the old Cadillac that Johnny Cash & June Carter used to use when they toured.   The 1956 had style, class & a lot of sex appeal.  I know because the 56 Chevy was my 1st car & the 1956 '98 was my 2nd.  Man, that Olds:  leather seats, power radio, power windows, power seats, tons of chrome.  They was beautiful.


Might tend to differ with you "just a smidge" on the Caddy...this is our choice and often people stop and tell us how much they really like the car design:


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 30, 2019)

Paraphrased from worldhealth.net, "The longevity market is massive and still forming, thus corporate mindsets need to change and adapt quickly or get left behind. Agetech is the next and untapped massive venture capital market and is broader than healthcare, and it will encompass sectors such as property, transportation,as well as the future of work, finance and food."

I would add social interaction as another growing sector within agetech, as social exclusion has been strongly linked with higher rates of disease among seniors. I believe seniorfourms.com got off the blocks first and is in the forefront of providing this type of social interaction service.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 30, 2019)

I don't think senior centers should be funded by taxes. We have a senior center but only a small percent of seniors ever go there. My wife and I, neighbors and friends who are seniors have never been there and don't know anyone who has. We have no interest in going there but have to pay taxes for the few who use it.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 30, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> I don't hang around with seniors unless they are fun & doing things.  Don't play cards cause I don't know how to.  Maybe some day when I get old I will learn.  LOL  Right now I'm figuring how & when I can go to Cuba.  Gotta see them old '56 Chevys & Oldsmobiles.  Love to take a ride in one.  All those new cars look alike..  They got no class.  They all look cheap.  Ever see a new Cadillac?  HA!   They look like "puddle jumpers" compared to the old Cadillac that Johnny Cash & June Carter used to use when they toured.   The 1956 had style, class & a lot of sex appeal.  I know because the 56 Chevy was my 1st car & the 1956 '98 was my 2nd.  Man, that Olds:  leather seats, power radio, power windows, power seats, tons of chrome.  They was beautiful.


I wanted to let you know that my daughter went to Cuba, she and her husband are big world travelers and she told me that the country is poverty stricken and she wished that she had taken some food over there because they went hungry for a couple of days so if you go bring food and water with you, it’s still pretty desperate over there.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 13, 2020)

The only thing we have here to my knowledge is the senior center and the library and the movie theater if the mall doesn't close.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

Manatee said:


> That is why we live in a 55+ senior community.  It is all right here.  9000 seniors, easy to find folks and activities that you can relate to.


 LOL...we don't  even have a total of  9000 people who live in my area... much less  9000 seniors....


----------



## Gaer (Mar 13, 2020)

Packer John:  I wanted a 57 Chevy more than ANYTHING IN THE WORLD when I was a teenager!  My parents bought my brother a 58 Ford  but I didn't get what I wanted.  Oh!  I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE those old classics!
Taught me a good lesson though.  You don't always get what you want.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 13, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> I wanted to let you know that my daughter went to Cuba, she and her husband are big world travelers and she told me that the country is poverty stricken and she wished that she had taken some food over there because they went hungry for a couple of days so if you go bring food and water with you, it’s still pretty desperate over there.


Sounds like an urban myth to me.  Tens of thousands of Canadians go to Cuba every winter & love it.  Sometimes, people who travel but really should never leave home, come home with the strangest stories.  Especially those who go on tours & never spend the time researching a country & planning their own trip.  I heard stories that in Poland they use roubles for currency.  Really!  Stories from people on tours are usually really bad.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 13, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Might tend to differ with you "just a smidge" on the Caddy...this is our choice and often people stop and tell us how much they really like the car design:
> View attachment 86091


Here is what a 1958 Cadallac looked like.  Big difference; me thinks!  All steel & a lot of chrome.  Today, all the cars are plastic.  Hit anything at 10 miles per hour & you'll find out.   Plastic shatters!


----------



## Liberty (Mar 13, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Here is what a 1958 Cadallac looked like.  Big difference; me thinks!  All steel & a lot of chrome.  Today, all the cars are plastic.  Hit anything at 10 miles per hour & you'll find out.   Plastic shatters!


Yes, but look at the crash tests.  I've broke my nose in 5 places hitting the dash of an old 50's Chevy.  Don't get me wrong, I loved (emotionally speaking) the old cars.  With that said, they can't touch today's autos for the famous "cage" protection  system and brakes -think this was first made famous by the fiberglas vettes concept.

BTW...this was my first car...bought it with car hopping money - shared the purchase with mom who knew the Ford dealer well and got a great deal on a couple year old one!


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 13, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Yes, but look at the crash tests.  I've broke my nose in 5 places hitting the dash of an old 50's Chevy.  Don't get me wrong, I loved (emotionally speaking) the old cars.  With that said, they can't touch today's autos for the famous "cage" protection  system and brakes -think this was first made famous by the fiberglas vettes concept.
> 
> BTW...this was my first car...bought it with car hopping money - shared the purchase with mom who knew the Ford dealer well and got a great deal on a couple year old one!View attachment 95356


,
Oh yes, the new cars have all the technology:  A/C, Sirius radio, 10 speakers but so many look alike.  Try to tell the difference between a Toyota & a Nissan at a distance.  You can't.  Tell the difference between a 1956 Chey & a 1956 Oldsmobile 1/2 mile away.  No Problem!


----------



## Lc jones (Mar 13, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Sounds like an urban myth to me.  Tens of thousands of Canadians go to Cuba every winter & love it.  Sometimes, people who travel but really should never leave home, come home with the strangest stories.  Especially those who go on tours & never spend the time researching a country & planning their own trip.  I heard stories that in Poland they use roubles for currency.  Really!  Stories from people on tours are usually really bad.


No myth, first hand experience. They went with friends with no tour and they were very thankful to get back to the United States. The people in Cuba are really suffering and they were thankful when my daughter and her husband left them with some shoes and food, no joke.


----------



## Lc jones (Mar 13, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> No myth, first hand experience. They went with friends with no tour and they were very thankful to get back to the United States. The people in Cuba are really suffering and they were thankful when my daughter and her husband left them with some shoes and food, no joke.


Also my Daughter and her husband are world travelers and have been to Poland, Dubai, Russia, Maldives and many other places and it was pretty shocking for them. We have met many people in our circle who will travel to exotic places and come back with these wonderful stories, then you go yourself and find out it’s not all it’s cracked up to be, a lot of it is hype. Not sure why folks would exaggerate but I guess that’s just human nature.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 14, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> No myth, first hand experience. They went with friends with no tour and they were very thankful to get back to the United States. The people in Cuba are really suffering and they were thankful when my daughter and her husband left them with some shoes and food, no joke.


Granted it.  The people in Cuba are suffering but to explain why they are suffering involves a big political discussion.  We are not suppose to discuss politics on this forum so therefore, my lips are sealed.  There are so many places to visit in this world & life is so short.  By the way, with that nasty Cornavirus around I think I and millions of others are going to stay home for a while & support the local economy. They call it a "staycation".


----------



## Liberty (Mar 14, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> ,
> Oh yes, the new cars have all the technology:  A/C, Sirius radio, 10 speakers but so many look alike.  Try to tell the difference between a Toyota & a Nissan at a distance.  You can't.  Tell the difference between a 1956 Chey & a 1956 Oldsmobile 1/2 mile away.  No Problem!


You got that so right, Packer!  Why in the world can't they build aesthetically pleasing vehicles now days like they used to in the old days!  And where is that new Bronco?!


----------

